# wills creek



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

If I put my small boat in at the 83 ramp am I better to go away from the dam and up the creek for cats? Is there any other areas to launch into the creek itself. my boat is a 10' aluminum so I can drag it to the water. Thanks for any input!


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

your going to catch cats either way you go. its the matter of putting the boat in that will determine which way you go. the 83 boat ramp is not to bad to launch at if the water is at normal pool or above. but if you try when the water is low you will find it alittle difficult because it real shallow right there at the boat ramp, you can go either way fron here. fortunately it sounds like you carry your boat in the back of your truck but even if this is not the case there are a few places to put in with or without a trailer. there on the southside of the creek just go past the 83 boat ramp and across the bridge turn right at the first road. the first spot is right there as you turn on to that road you can see it from the 83 bridge. there's another place down that same road about 1.5-2 miles towards the dam you'll come to a small bridge you'll see the spot on your right. both these spots are good to launch at if you want to fish between 83 and the dam. if you want to fish between 83 and plainfield there are couple of spots to put in if you don't have a trailer just go down either the road on the north or the road on the south of the creek from 83 heading back towards plainfield(left off 83) and you'll see them. hey if you go right now you can launch right off 83 since the creek is 26ft above normal winter pool! lol, i hope this helps and wasn't too confusing


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

There are Flatheads and Channels all through Wills Creek. Pretty much the only thing I caught out of there growing up. I fished it in the Kimbolton/Cambridge area and caught some huge ones. I would say anywhere you go in that creek and you find a deeper pool, you will find some cats.


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the input. hopefully Ill be able to make it down this year.


----------

